

Clojure inventor Hickey now aims for Android - siavosh
http://iwebguyblog.wordpress.com/2012/03/22/clojure-inventor-hickey-now-aims-for-android/

======
frou_dh
Minus the blog spam:

[http://www.infoworld.com/d/application-
development/clojure-i...](http://www.infoworld.com/d/application-
development/clojure-inventor-hickey-now-aims-android-189105?page=0,0)

